# Just Bought 03 Passat.....



## brk4euros514 (Aug 9, 2008)

I just got a 2003 Passat V6 4motion and ran a scan here are the results...
VCDS Version: Beta 904.0
Data version: 20090430
Friday,26,June,2009,19:12:34:34966
Chassis Type: 3B - VW Passat B5
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 35 36 37 46 47 55 56 57 58 75 76 77


VIN: WVWTH63B33P247076 Mileage: 136060km/84543miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 078-907-551-ATQ.lbl
Part No: 3B0 907 551 CR
Component: 2.8L V6/5V G 0004 
Coding: 07751
Shop #: WSC 00028 
WVWTH63B33P247076 VWZ7Z0B6094614
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 01V-927-156.lbl
Part No: 3B0 927 156 AK
Component: AG5 01V 2.8l5V USA 3941 
Coding: 00102
Shop #: WSC 00028 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 4B0-614-517.lbl
Part No: 4B0 614 517 R
Component: ABS/ESP allrad 2330 
Coding: 04257
Shop #: WSC 00028 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3Bx-907-044.lbl
Part No: 3B1 907 044 J
Component: CLIMATRONIC B5GP 0006 
Coding: 17200
Shop #: WSC 00028 
4 Faults Found:
00603 - Footwell/defroster Flap Positioning Motor (V85) 
37-10 - Faulty - Intermittent
01271 - Positioning Motor for Temperature Flap (V68) 
37-10 - Faulty - Intermittent
01272 - Positioning Motor for Central Flap (V70) 
37-10 - Faulty - Intermittent
01274 - Air Flow Flap Positioning Motor (V71) 
37-10 - Faulty - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Part No: 1C0 909 605 C
Component: 09 AIRBAG VW61 04 0001 
Coding: 12345
Shop #: WSC 00028 
1 Fault Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1J0-907-487-A.lbl
Part No: 1J0 907 487 A
Component: Lenkradelektronik 0004 
Coding: 00118
Shop #: WSC 00028 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3B0-920-xx5-17.lbl
Part No: 3B0 920 927 B
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V08 
Coding: 07235
Shop #: WSC 00000 
WVWTH63B33P247076 VWZ7Z0B6094614
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<->CAN 0001 
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 00028 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: 3B1-959-760.lbl
Part No: 3B1 959 760 E
Component: Sitzverstellung 0301 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
01008 - Note; Emergency OFF Switch is Active! 
000 - - 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1C0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1C0 959 799 C
Component: 09 Komfortgerát HLO 0003 
Coding: 00258
Shop #: WSC 00028 
Part No: 1C0959801
Component: 09 Tõrsteuer.FS KLO 0004 
Part No: 1C1959802
Component: 80 Tõrsteuer.BF KLO 0009 
Part No: 1C0959811
Component: 09 Tõrsteuer.HL KLO 0004 
Part No: 1C0959812
Component: 08 Tõrsteuer.HR KLO 0002 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 3B7-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No: 3B7 035 180 
Component: Radio NP2 0012 
Coding: 04031
Shop #: WSC 00028 
1 Fault Found:
00856 - Radio Antenna 
36-10 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------

What is the deal with the driver seat memory? i have no idea what that means....


----------



## dana vw tech (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: Just Bought 03 Passat..... (brk4euros514)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brk4euros514* »_
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3Bx-907-044.lbl
Part No: 3B1 907 044 J
Component: CLIMATRONIC B5GP 0006 
Coding: 17200
Shop #: WSC 00028 
4 Faults Found:
00603 - Footwell/defroster Flap Positioning Motor (V85) 
37-10 - Faulty - Intermittent
01271 - Positioning Motor for Temperature Flap (V68) 
37-10 - Faulty - Intermittent
01272 - Positioning Motor for Central Flap (V70) 
37-10 - Faulty - Intermittent
01274 - Air Flow Flap Positioning Motor (V71) 
37-10 - Faulty - Intermittent


Clear the faults and run basic settings, 000. the values will flip around and noise will be heard under the dash. Wait until the values stop and re check for faults.

_Quote, originally posted by *brk4euros514* »_Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Part No: 1C0 909 605 C
Component: 09 AIRBAG VW61 04 0001
Coding: 12345
Shop #: WSC 00028
1 Fault Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent


Clear this out, most likely from a previous low voltage condition.

_Quote, originally posted by *brk4euros514* »_Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: 3B1-959-760.lbl
Part No: 3B1 959 760 E
Component: Sitzverstellung 0301
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
01008 - Note; Emergency OFF Switch is Active!
000 - - 


The Red button is pressed in on driver seat. Push it again and clear and re check fault.


_Quote, originally posted by *brk4euros514* »_Address 56: Radio Labels: 3B7-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No: 3B7 035 180
Component: Radio NP2 0012
Coding: 04031
Shop #: WSC 00028
1 Fault Found:
00856 - Radio Antenna
36-10 - Open Circuit - Intermittent


Check the roof stinger, if it is decrepit replace and monitor to see if the fault returns


----------



## penclnck (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Just Bought 03 Passat..... (brk4euros514)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brk4euros514* »_
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3Bx-907-044.lbl
Part No: 3B1 907 044 J
Component: CLIMATRONIC B5GP 0006 
Coding: 17200
Shop #: WSC 00028 
4 Faults Found:
00603 - Footwell/defroster Flap Positioning Motor (V85) 
37-10 - Faulty - Intermittent
01271 - Positioning Motor for Temperature Flap (V68) 
37-10 - Faulty - Intermittent
01272 - Positioning Motor for Central Flap (V70) 
37-10 - Faulty - Intermittent
01274 - Air Flow Flap Positioning Motor (V71) 
37-10 - Faulty - Intermittent


I'd almost call that normal... I can't remember a time I've seen a climatronic system that didn't have DTCs stored.


----------



## brk4euros514 (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: Just Bought 03 Passat..... (penclnck)*

fixed hvac but airbag code and radio still their but now i cant access the Central Conv. module















any ideas


----------



## dana vw tech (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: Just Bought 03 Passat..... (brk4euros514)*

Check all of the fuses on the drivers side dash. Both check for + and pull each one (1 at a time) and check for corrosion/damage or pins pushed into the panel and poor contact.
Also note a fuse located remotely on top of the relay panel. The knee pad trim has to be removed to see this one.
Another suggestion is the CCM and or it's wiring may be corroded. It is under the carpet on the drivers floor. Those cars are noted for water leaks and the modules go swimming. Did it rain since the last scan?
Do the power locks and windows still work?


_Modified by dana vw tech at 7:40 PM 6-30-2009_


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Just Bought 03 Passat..... (dana vw tech)*

those climatronic codes are usually caused by a failed climatronic unit. There is an updated part for it that has new software and coding but the module is like $585 last time I checked.


----------



## brk4euros514 (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: Just Bought 03 Passat..... (dana vw tech)*

yes power windows and door locks still work i havent looked for the ccm tonight, but i will.
under the dash i found a fuse that was blown i have three pictures one of where it was and the other of the fuse.
it also looks like i am missing a relay picture also included 
Fuse number 29 0V
28 0V
34 6V sounds like high resistance
04 0V
some other fuses were zero but they were for headlights and such 

























the relay socket has the metal connectors in back if you cant see...
anyway just woundering what that fuse is for and if anyone has any ideas??







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brk4euros514 (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: Just Bought 03 Passat..... (brk4euros514)*

anyone have any ideas about what that fuse is controling


----------



## Passat 604 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: Just Bought 03 Passat..... (brk4euros514)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brk4euros514* »_anyone have any ideas about what that fuse is controling









Looks like relay 173 is missing. Taking out the relay 173 will disable your DRL. Hope this helps.


----------



## dana vw tech (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: Just Bought 03 Passat..... (brk4euros514)*

See IM 
I believe that is the electric fan fuse.
I doubt there is a missing relay, often times several relay locations are left open / un-used.
Do you have any repair data for the vehicle? Bentley publications are the best.
http://www.ross-tech.com/Merch...e=BCD


----------



## brk4euros514 (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: Just Bought 03 Passat..... (dana vw tech)*

ok just ordered manual...
thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

